# Issue with Decal...please help



## ladycop322 (Oct 13, 2015)

I have an inkjet printer.
I always use Krylon Clear Coat after printing on BEST setting
I always use the same brand water slide decal paper

I printed the decals
Waited anywhere from one day to two weeks
Cut them out, place in purified water

When attempting to slide off backing, the color is coming off on my fingers!

I have never had any issues.  I do the same thing every time.

Any suggestions?  Anyone else ever experience this?  If so, please help me rectify the situation.  I have orders that need to go out.

Thanks
Michelle


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 13, 2015)

So you don't use the Decal Bonder Spray stuff?


The instructions that came with my Testor's branded decal kit said to print at "normal" quality and coat with the decal bonder spray to prevent colors from coming off the decal when you slide it off the backing.

It also said to dip the decal in water for no longer than 5 seconds.

Perhaps they changed the formulation of your decal paper/bonding agent and you didn't know about it?


----------



## hanau (Oct 13, 2015)

Oem ink or aftermarket? 
I had issues with aftermarket inks so I have to use oem


----------



## larryc (Oct 13, 2015)

I use 2 coats of Krylon clear with about 24 hours between. I let the decal soak in distilled water for 15 seconds and then let the decal set for 90 seconds before applying.


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 13, 2015)

hanau said:


> Oem ink or aftermarket?
> I had issues with aftermarket inks so I have to use oem



Oh, yeah, that could definitely cause it.  Are you using the genuine branded ink in your inkjet printer or some off-brand type?  Did you recently change the ink cartridge?


----------



## ladycop322 (Oct 14, 2015)

I am using HP brand ink in my HP brand printer..I cut no corners when it comes to quality.  I have never used the testor's bonder...never ever had an issue previously and have done things identical since day 1...


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 14, 2015)

Ok ... did you recently change ANYTHING?

Is it a new pack of decal paper?

Is it a new can of spray paint?

I understand the reasoning for using distilled water (has no impurities), but I used tap water without issue ... could there have been something else in your water?


----------



## RODNEYBREAN (Oct 14, 2015)

Microscale  has a liquid decal sealer that works great. I usually use Krylon crystal clear but when Im having issues I use the Microscale decal sealer. it is made for custom decals and it dries very fast and seals great. never had a problem with it.


----------



## hcpens (Oct 14, 2015)

*Actual product number or website product name or Number*



RODNEYBREAN said:


> Microscale  has a liquid decal sealer that works great. I usually use Krylon crystal clear but when Im having issues I use the Microscale decal sealer. it is made for custom decals and it dries very fast and seals great. never had a problem with it.



Do you have the Actual product number or website product name or Number? Did a search and it returned not product found.


----------



## CREID (Oct 14, 2015)

hcpens said:


> RODNEYBREAN said:
> 
> 
> > Microscale  has a liquid decal sealer that works great. I usually use Krylon crystal clear but when Im having issues I use the Microscale decal sealer. it is made for custom decals and it dries very fast and seals great. never had a problem with it.
> ...



Microscale Decals: Finishing Products

They have a lot of decal products.

Curt


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 14, 2015)

Could you have left the decal in the water too long


----------



## Marko50 (Oct 19, 2015)

*Bummer!*

Hey Michelle,

I've had this problem happen before, but I soon corrected it when I realized I was not getting enough coverage of the sealer spray over my decals, specifically, the ones closest to the edges! My bad! I don't know if that helps or not, but that's my .02¢ worth!:wink:

-Mark


----------

